# Golovkin's Promoter: We'd Fight Ward at 164, 50-50 Split



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkins-promoter-wed-fight-ward-164-50-50-split--93258

mofo is just fighting one division up from where he began his career. There is absolutely no need for a catchweight


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

i don't believe this fight is gonna happen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh but you would fight Froch and Chavez at 168 and Bernard Hopkins at 170. GGG's team is bitchmade


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

G move tbh. :yep


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope Ward agrees.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I hope Ward agrees.


I hope he doesn't. Those are some bullshit terms. 50/50 split is fine even though Ward makes much more money than GGG. 164 catchweight is nonsense especially since Ward's last fight was 172


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope he doesn't. Those are some bullshit terms. 50/50 split is fine even though Ward makes much more money than GGG. 164 catchweight is nonsense especially since Ward's last fight was 172


Do you really think this was a serious offer?:rofl
These guys arent that dumb to think that Ward would actually agree to an offer like that.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope he doesn't. Those are some bullshit terms. 50/50 split is fine *even though Ward makes much more money than GGG.* 164 catchweight is nonsense especially since Ward's last fight was 172


Eh, When? In all those fights he's not had over the last three years?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope he doesn't. Those are some bullshit terms. 50/50 split is fine even though Ward makes much more money than GGG. 164 catchweight is nonsense especially since Ward's last fight was 172


4lbs a piece sounds fair to me. 
What was Ward's fight night weight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Do you really think this was a serious offer?:rofl
> These guys arent that dumb to think that Ward would actually agree to an offer like that.


My gut tells me they aren't serious and just trying to troll Ward. If they're serious, then they deserves some backlash


Wordup said:


> Eh, When? In all those fights he's not had over the last three years?


Ward got paid $2 million for each of his last 2 fights. GGG's biggest payday is $1.5 million


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> My gut tells me they aren't serious and just trying to troll Ward. If they're serious, then they deserves some backlash
> Ward got paid $2 million for each of his last 2 fights. GGG's biggest payday is $1.5 million


I agree with you. My first feeling also was that this is a try to troll Ward and maby make clear that IF they fight that Golovkin would be the "A-side"


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG and Abel have been clear they don't want to fight anyone at catchweights so I don't know why Loeffler is mentioning anything about them. Seems like they aren't on the same page but either way, can't defend this shit. Even tweeted Tom. K2 have done a tremendous job with GGG so far but it's beginning to seem like they've hit a major fork in the road. Tom needs to stop speaking so much to the media because there's too much shit being said.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

FUCK that shit. 160 or bust. Or go up to 175 to fight Kovalev. Or go fight another Paul Smith and stay irrelevant for all I care. Why the hell does "p4p #2 " Ward deserve to bitch out every time by making others go to his weight class.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Be funny if Ward called their bluff and said fuck it set it up.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

megavolt said:


> FUCK that shit. 160 or bust. Or go up to 175 to fight Kovalev. Or go fight another Paul Smith and stay irrelevant for all I care. Why the hell does "p4p #2 " Ward deserve to bitch out every time by making others go to his weight class.


What's the difference? Gennady is said he'd fight anyone from 154-168. Gennady is also the one calling out 147 Floyd Mayweather. Gennady is also the one trying to fight Froch or JCC Jr. @ 168. If he's so sure of himself, anyone from 154-168, why not take the fight at 168 against Ward?

I get that it seems like Ward conveniently gets everyone to come to his weight class, but Ward hasn't said anything to my knowledge that indicates he would avoid GGG if he came to 168. I think Ward actually invited GGG up to 168 for the fight but never got a straight answer. I don't have on GGG for not moving up to fight Ward, but it's two-faced to be able to move up for Froch/JCC and not 168 for Ward. Similarly, I would give Ward a hard time if he said he wouldn't fight Kovalev or Stevenson @ 172 since he just fought there. I assume Kovy and Stevenson would want the full 175 though. However, if they agree to 172...I expect Ward to meet them there.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a fair offer. How can Ward complain? He don't deserve 50/50 nor does he have some divine right to set weights, he's had it easy on that front. Meeting down the middle on everything is fair, I don't see the problem


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope he doesn't. Those are some bullshit terms. *50/50 split is fine even though Ward makes much more money than GGG*. 164 catchweight is nonsense especially since Ward's last fight was 172


There is one hell of a difference between what you get paid and what you generate in revenue.

How much revenue do you think Ward has generated in this last few fights compared to GGG?

His over the odds payments due to ROC Nation, don't reflect a sustainable reality.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

megavolt said:


> FUCK that shit. 160 or bust. Or go up to 175 to fight Kovalev. Or go fight another Paul Smith and stay irrelevant for all I care. Why the hell does "p4p #2 " Ward deserve to bitch out every time *by making others go to his weight class.*


This is dumb as hell

Because one way to reach for greatness is to move up a weight division and beat 'the man' there

how can 3g be elite if he can't survive one weight class up from where he started

Your protective custody for asian fighters is starting to rear its ugly head again. yeah I pulled up 3g's 411. That fool is half korean


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Out of respect to Froch and his marketability in UK we never asked for a catchweight, always clear at 168 with Eddie


Ward though? Nah, 164. :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Divi253 said:


> Ward though? Nah, 164. :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


And out of respect for Ward's superior boxing skills we're not fighting him unless he's drained. :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I agree with you. My first feeling also was that this is a try to troll Ward and maby make clear that IF they fight that Golovkin would be the "A-side"


yeah that's what I'm assuming, but I want it to be clear that these terms are BS. So much BS, that I can't believe they're real


KERRIGAN said:


> There is one hell of a difference between what you get paid and what you generate in revenue.
> 
> How much revenue do you think Ward has generated in this last few fights compared to GGG?
> 
> His over the odds payments due to ROC Nation, don't reflect a sustainable reality.


If Ward is getting paid a certain amount to fight Smith and Rodriguez, he's going to expect at least that amount vs GGG. GGG would want more as well.

In any case, it doesn't matter as I said 50/50 was fine


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is dumb as hell
> 
> Because one way to reach for greatness is to move up a weight division and beat 'the man' there
> 
> ...


This is stupid because GGG turned pro at like 31 years old or something. Most fighters do their weight-moving in their teens and early twenties. GGG is likely finished moving up and will retire at MW. He's 33 and his body isn't too big for 160 as is. The SMW fight never happens unless it's a CW or GGG wants a good challenge


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This is stupid because GGG turned pro at like 31 years old or something. Most fighters do their weight-moving in their teens and early twenties. GGG is likely finished moving up and will retire at MW. He's 33 and his body isn't too big for 160 as is. The SMW fight never happens unless it's a CW or GGG wants a good challenge


emmanuel likely could have made 140

did he cry about going up to 147. no, he took it for the prestige

same shit with Floyd making trips to 154

You protecting 3g like a condom. Either way he gets fucked raw soon whether it be Saul or Andre


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's the thing: 50% of what?

This fight is in no way PPV material. It would sell out a decent sized venue here in LA or in NYC, though. 

So, we're talking about 50% of a normal Saturday night HBO purse plus a decent site fee. Is that enough to feed two of the sport's best who are each making seven figures a fight? I doubt it.

That said, I'll take Ward all day every day. Already have a bet with a coworker in case this goes down.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> emmanuel likely could have made 140
> 
> did he cry about going up to 147. no, he took it for the prestige
> 
> ...


So why isn't Ward after that same prestige? :huh


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> So why isn't Ward after that same prestige? :huh


Yep. Dawson fight might have meant something at another weight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

hermit said:


> Yep. Dawson fight might have meant something at another weight.


EXACTLY. For that same reason I don't much care for GGG vs Ward at 164.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> EXACTLY. For that same reason I don't much care for GGG vs Ward at 164.


Actually, Ward/Dawson at the halfway point would have been OK. 3G was what, 157, at his last weigh in? Claims he can go to 154. Ward hasn't even made 168 in a couple of years and can probably fight comfortably at LHW. I have no trouble seeing non title bouts at any weight that guys agree too if that is what it takes to make the fight. GGG at 168 against Ward isn't competitive or lucrative.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

and what's 3g's pull behind these terms

He's the less proven fighter between the two.

Is he more proven as a draw


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

As long as the fight gets made, I'm happy. 4 lbs is only 1 lb more than Geale lost so it shouldn't make much difference. Its not like Conor having to lose 27 lbs in a week.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> As long as the fight gets made, I'm happy. 4 lbs is only 1 lb more than Geale lost so it shouldn't make much difference. Its not like Conor having to lose 27 lbs in a week.


I'm not sure there is a fair weight that would make this a good fight. 3G weighed in at 157? for his last fight and Ward 172? I don't see Ward much, if at all, below 168.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

hermit said:


> I'm not sure there is a fair weight that would make this a good fight. 3G weighed in at 157? for his last fight and Ward 172? I don't see Ward much, if at all, below 168.


As boxing fan, I'd rather see a watered down mega fight than not having one at all. It is what it is, we are used to never getting all that we want.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Triple duck strikes again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Golovkin has unfinished business at 160. No need to fight Ward at 168 at this stage.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> What's the difference? Gennady is said he'd fight anyone from 154-168. Gennady is also the one calling out 147 Floyd Mayweather. Gennady is also the one trying to fight Froch or JCC Jr. @ 168. If he's so sure of himself, anyone from 154-168, why not take the fight at 168 against Ward?
> 
> I get that it seems like Ward conveniently gets everyone to come to his weight class, but Ward hasn't said anything to my knowledge that indicates he would avoid GGG if he came to 168. I think Ward actually invited GGG up to 168 for the fight but never got a straight answer. I don't have on GGG for not moving up to fight Ward, but it's two-faced to be able to move up for Froch/JCC and not 168 for Ward. Similarly, I would give Ward a hard time if he said he wouldn't fight Kovalev or Stevenson @ 172 since he just fought there. I assume Kovy and Stevenson would want the full 175 though. However, if they agree to 172...I expect Ward to meet them there.


Perfectly reasonable- of course he can take the 168 fight against Ward, just like Ward can take the 160 fight against GGG. And yes GGG calling out Floyd is rather shameless from an outside perspective;

my main point so far is that expectations have been higher for Ward for an extended time ever since he won the super 6, which inserted him at #7 p4p, and for the past 3 years quite a few have held him solidly at #2 for some reason. Well the higher you go, the more spectacular your performances are expected to be. GGG is not quite at that level, and has only recently been considered a high ranked p4p (much more recent than Ward at least, and still below him) which is why imo Ward should have the duty to come down or go up.

Your point about GGG calling out Froch/JCC at 168 is notable, but we dont call him out just *yet *on fighting Ward at that weight because again, of expectations. Its the same as Bradley calling out GGG at 160. Can he/they strive for greatness in doing so? Great. Do we expect it of them? Not quite (yet).



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is dumb as hell
> 
> Because one way to reach for greatness is to move up a weight division and beat 'the man' there
> 
> how can 3g be elite if he can't survive one weight class up from where he started


If golovkin went to 168 then the more power to him. If Ward went down to 160, props to him. Both can strive for greatness, but if both want to posture around to me it makes sense that if two unequal fighters were to match up, the higher rated fighter can further prove himself by making the move. For example if #1 in the division fights #9 in the division all else equal, why would anyone want to see #9 get handicapped?

I'm calling out Ward because he's already been at the top for quite a while (since what, 2011??) and we're getting nearly nothing from him. I'd call out GGG for such if he didn't just recently become top dog in the division, actually has unfinished business icing Cotto who stole his fire by beating Sergio



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Your protective custody for asian fighters is starting to rear its ugly head again. yeah I pulled up 3g's 411. *That fool is half korean*


Isnt Provodnikov the half korean? where is this "preference" coming from I have tim bradley as my avatar, a black fighter who has one of the best attitudes about the game, and I have massive respect for PWill as well


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

"we'd fight anyone from 154, to 168"...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Perfectly reasonable- of course he can take the 168 fight against Ward, just like Ward can take the 160 fight against GGG. And yes GGG calling out Floyd is rather shameless from an outside perspective;
> 
> my main point so far is that expectations have been higher for Ward for an extended time ever since he won the super 6, which inserted him at #7 p4p, and for the past 3 years quite a few have held him solidly at #2 for some reason. Well the higher you go, the more spectacular your performances are expected to be. GGG is not quite at that level, and has only recently been considered a high ranked p4p (much more recent than Ward at least, and still below him) which is why imo Ward should have the duty to come down or go up.
> 
> ...


Except you missed the fact Ward isn't going around claiming he's the best from 154-168. If Ward claimed to be the best from 160-175 you'd expect him to back up his talk

And Ward was considered the best in the world because he cleaned out his division at 27 years old, beating big names and rated champs. Remind me again who Golovkin has beat to earn his reputation?

Ward is under no obligation to move up to 175, nor is he required to fight in Frochs living room because you want to see him at a disadvantage, if Ward can fight money fights at 168 in California then he should do that, the champion and recognized best is under no obligation to out himself at a disadvantage.

Ward has proven himself, Golovkin hasn't, beating lil ass cotto ain't gonna do it either


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Except you missed the fact Ward isn't going around claiming he's the best from 154-168.


Not sure where 3g claimed it either. Also your point about who has 3g beat is moot considering I had already said he wasn't quite considered at that level until recent


MichiganWarrior said:


> the champion and recognized best is under no obligation to out himself at a disadvantage.


Fair enough. I'm of a different mindset where the champion/superior fighter ought to seek greater challenges. But your way is fine too, if said champion is a softie not really aiming that high legacy wise, and want their wins asterisked like we all seem to love to do with our recent greats


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Not sure where 3g claimed it either. Also your point about who has 3g beat is moot considering I had already said he wasn't quite considered at that level until recent
> 
> Fair enough. I'm of a different mindset where the champion/superior fighter ought to seek greater challenges. But your way is fine too, if said champion is a softie not really aiming that high legacy wise, and want their wins asterisked like we all seem to love to do with our recent greats


Umm his statement of being the best from 154-168 is well known, look it up. If Ward retired today he'd be considered perhaps the greatest super middleweight ever. If Golovkin retired today his best win is Daniel Geale. So you should forget about high legacy until your boy actually has one


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Perfectly reasonable- of course he can take the 168 fight against Ward, just like Ward can take the 160 fight against GGG


Ward losing 8lbs (12lbs if you're talking about his last fight) is much harder than GGG going up 8 lbs. It's pretty clear since GGG has already agreed to fight at 168 before and is planning on moving up eventually


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh but you would fight Froch and Chavez at 168 and Bernard Hopkins at 170. GGG's team is bitchmade


Not being funny,but on the flip side, ward refused to fight dawson at anything above 168, but was happy to face paul smith at 172...

Boxing is an individual sport, GGG is the big ticket seller, he doesn't owe ward anything. If I were ward I wouldn't go down to 164 though, ward is a big super middle


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Not being funny,but on the flip side, ward refused to fight dawson at anything above 168, but was happy to face paul smith at 172...
> 
> Boxing is an individual sport, GGG is the big ticket seller, he doesn't owe ward anything. If I were ward I wouldn't go down to 164 though, ward is a big super middle


It was Dawson that called out Ward at 168.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward weighs 175-176 on fight night and GGG weighs around 168-170 on fight night, people need to stop pretending like Ward is a giant compared to GGG


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Oh but you would fight Froch and Chavez at 168 and Bernard Hopkins at 170. GGG's team is bitchmade


Ward offered to fight Mayweather at 160lbs.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> It was Dawson that called out Ward at 168.


In a post fight presser, but in negotiations they begged ward for a catch weight and he refused, and I don't blame him for that, he dominated the fight and fair play to him. My issue is people using this as a stick to beat GGG with, he's the big draw, if ward wants the fight, he has to give something up

Personally, I think he'd be crazy to go to 164


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Except you missed the fact Ward isn't going around claiming he's the best from 154-168. If Ward claimed to be the best from 160-175 you'd expect him to back up his talk
> 
> And Ward was considered the best in the world because he cleaned out his division at 27 years old, beating big names and rated champs. Remind me again who Golovkin has beat to earn his reputation?
> 
> ...


I swear that 154-168lb comment was made by Abel Sanchez, Ward isn't saying he's the best at 154-168lbs but I don't think Golovkin has said that either so what exactly is your point? Sanchez doesn't negotiate Golovkin fights and I very much doubt he has much say when choosing opponents. It was a ridiculous comment from an over enthusiastic trainer with a reputation for running his mouth, apparently Sanchez is now Golovkins mouthpiece because Gennedy doesn't speak good enough English to make such claims himself.

If Ward is under no obligation to move up, why the fuck has Golovkin got an obligation to move up? Ward as the p4p2 and heir apparent to the the p4p1 crown should be looking to take on challenges such as Stevenson and Kovalev instead of looking to take on smaller opposition who haven't fought in his division. Golovkin hasn't cleared out middleweight yet so why should he move up? Still a lot of decent opposition at middleweight, its not as if he's sat on his ass for 3 years in Kazakhstan waiting for his division to repopulate. I mean guys like Sturm and AA get criticism for staying in there comfort zone but Ward is hardly what anyone would call ambitious for a p4p fighter, he steps out of Oakland and he gets a nosebleed.

Golovkin is creating a lot of excitement at the moment and if the Ward fight comes off then great but for me his home is at middleweight which he still hasn't conquered, I don't even have him cracking the p4p top 10 yet. Ward should be looking to cement his greatness instead of calling out unproven middleweight champions. After all what does Ward gain from beating someone who's best win is Geale??? (Disagree with that but that's your words not mine). By your own definition beating Golovkin doesn't really mean shit for a bigger more proven fighter like Ward. Or would you suddenly change your tune to suite your agenda??


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I swear that 154-168lb comment was made by Abel Sanchez, Ward isn't saying he's the best at 154-168lbs but I don't think Golovkin has said that either so what exactly is your point? Sanchez doesn't negotiate Golovkin fights and I very much doubt he has much say when choosing opponents. It was a ridiculous comment from an over enthusiastic trainer with a reputation for running his mouth, apparently Sanchez is now Golovkins mouthpiece because Gennedy doesn't speak good enough English to make such claims himself.
> 
> If Ward is under no obligation to move up, why the fuck has Golovkin got an obligation to move up? Ward as the p4p2 and heir apparent to the the p4p1 crown should be looking to take on challenges such as Stevenson and Kovalev instead of looking to take on smaller opposition who haven't fought in his division. Golovkin hasn't cleared out middleweight yet so why should he move up? Still a lot of decent opposition at middleweight, its not as if he's sat on his ass for 3 years in Kazakhstan waiting for his division to repopulate. I mean guys like Sturm and AA get criticism for staying in there comfort zone but Ward is hardly what anyone would call ambitious for a p4p fighter, he steps out of Oakland and he gets a nosebleed.
> 
> Golovkin is creating a lot of excitement at the moment and if the Ward fight comes off then great but for me his home is at middleweight which he still hasn't conquered, I don't even have him cracking the p4p top 10 yet. Ward should be looking to cement his greatness instead of calling out unproven middleweight champions.* After all what does Ward gain from beating someone who's best win is Geale???* (Disagree with that but that's your words not mine). By your own definition beating Golovkin doesn't really mean shit for a bigger more proven fighter like Ward. Or would you suddenly change your tune to suite your agenda??


Very well stated. But there's too mucn rationale in this for the likes of MW.

BTW, i asked him pretty much the same thing as the section I bolded. Why he wants Ward to face some smaller guy who he calls untested. Got nothing in response.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Not being funny,but on the flip side, ward refused to fight dawson at anything above 168, but was happy to face paul smith at 172...
> 
> Boxing is an individual sport, GGG is the big ticket seller, he doesn't owe ward anything. If I were ward I wouldn't go down to 164 though, ward is a big super middle


Chad Dawson beat Bernard Hopkins and called out Ward right after the fight. Nobody even thought about that matchup until he spoke up and said "I want Andre Ward. I'll even come down to 168 to fight him."

Ward accepted

years later Ward comes off a very long layoff and decides to fight at 172 to see how his body feels. He makes it easily and his trainer says that he's staying at 168. 


Bungle said:


> Ward offered to fight Mayweather at 160lbs.


:lol: good point. He said Floyd was the only fight he'd take at 160, but who knows if he's serious. It's not like he entered negotiations like GGG already has to fight there


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Mal said:


> Very well stated. But there's too mucn rationale in this for the likes of MW.
> 
> BTW, i asked him pretty much the same thing as the section I bolded. Why he wants Ward to face some smaller guy who he calls untested. Got nothing in response.


I've seen an argument regarding their weights not being too far apart which is quite interesting. I've seen Golovkin rehydrate to anything from 168 - 173lbs. Ward I have only one bit of data which states he weighed 176lbs against Dawson a couple of years ago which for me isnt enough information to make a true judgement call on difference in size. I'd be interested to know how much that weight fluctuates, whether he gets any lower or as I suspect maybe a little higher. Interestingly I've seen Kovalev quoted as high as 190lbs in this forum, the highest I could find was 188lbs and his weight seems to fluctuate a lot, weighing anywhere from 182-188lbs. He weighed 182lbs against Sillakh around the same time Ward fought Rodriguez, I wouldn't mind seeing the unofficial weights for that bout as well. It would seem Kovalev can operate very well even when not rehydrating a great deal of weight. If a rehydration clause was introduced for a bout between Ward and Kovalev, for arguments sake it doesn't seem that big of an ask for Ward to fight Kovalev, to quote a few in this forum what difference would a few pounds make???


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Chad Dawson beat Bernard Hopkins and called out Ward right after the fight. Nobody even thought about that matchup until he spoke up and said "I want Andre Ward. I'll even come down to 168 to fight him."
> 
> Ward accepted
> 
> ...


Didn't Dawson's team try to negotiate it for a catchweight which in this case would have been fair?

For arguments sake if we aren't sure how serious Ward is when stating he would move down to fight Mayweather, why are we then quoting Golovkin on something that his trainer has stated with regards to 154-168lbs? Apologies in advance if Golovkin has been quoted but I have not seen it myself.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I've seen an argument regarding their weights not being too far apart which is quite interesting. I've seen Golovkin rehydrate to anything from 168 - 173lbs. Ward I have only one bit of data which states he weighed 176lbs against Dawson a couple of years ago which for me isnt enough information to make a true judgement call on difference in size. I'd be interested to know how much that weight fluctuates, whether he gets any lower or as I suspect maybe a little higher. Interestingly I've seen Kovalev quoted as high as 190lbs in this forum, the highest I could find was 188lbs and his weight seems to fluctuate a lot, weighing anywhere from 182-188lbs. He weighed 182lbs against Sillakh around the same time Ward fought Rodriguez, I wouldn't mind seeing the unofficial weights for that bout as well. It would seem Kovalev can operate very well even when not rehydrating a great deal of weight. If a rehydration clause was introduced for a bout between Ward and Kovalev, for arguments sake it doesn't seem that big of an ask for Ward to fight Kovalev, to quote a few in this forum what difference would a few pounds make???


There seems to be a common trend about not producing in ring weights for some. FMjr, for example, rarely produses his in ring weights, which leaves it all up to speculation, and some posters suggesting that he only rehydrates a few pounds over night. Personally, I think too mnay make too much a fuss over the in ring weights, or wlaking around weights. For me, the weigh in weight is a weight in which they are most comfortable at making for a fight. We've seen guys who gain a lot of weight fore the fight only to gas out much later. Guys like that clearly need to move up.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm his statement of being the best from 154-168 is well known, look it up. *If Ward retired today he'd be considered perhaps the greatest super middleweight ever.* If Golovkin retired today his best win is Daniel Geale. So you should forget about high legacy until your boy actually has one


Oh would he now? Past Jones and Calzaghe I think not and I don't even like Calzaghe. And even then that's not saying much because 168 has an extremely shallow history. And I don't care about GGG's legacy (yet) because it doesn't have a leg to stand on, whereas Ward's does/did have a chance


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Didn't Dawson's team try to negotiate it for a catchweight which in this case would have been fair?
> 
> For arguments sake if we aren't sure how serious Ward is when stating he would move down to fight Mayweather, why are we then quoting Golovkin on something that his trainer has stated with regards to 154-168lbs? Apologies in advance if Golovkin has been quoted but I have not seen it myself.


I won't hold Abel's words against GGG. What I do point toward are the negotiations with Chavez and Froch.

I agree that Ward should have agreed to a catchweight for Dawson. I won't hold it against him, but the fight would have better at a higher weight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The GGG hatred by the 'Team Slick Black" is pretty disgusting. Here we have a fighter in GGG, who is still trying to accomplish his goal of being the World MW Champion, and yes, he's talked about a few lucrative fights at 168, which onkly a fool would pass up, but moreso, they take what his trainer says as his words. And for the most part, ignoring and letting that, someone speking for another, slide when it's someone else doing it for someone they like.

And on the other side, we have Ward, a fighter who is not a fraw by any means, a fighter who doesn't have the backing that GGG does from a major network, had been out of the ring for much too long until recently, only to come back at LtHW, and one who actually IS the World champ of his division. A division that isn't any more stacked then 160 mind you. And they are fine with him staying there while there are more worthwhile and entertaining challenges ahead in 175 anyway.

At least GGG still has the 160 World title, as well as bouts with Lee, Quillin, Lemieux, Cottto, Alvarez, or Jacobs to pursue in his division. Ward only have a couple of realistic optyions at 168, so if he does take those, then he's doing what he should in the meantime.

I get the feeling that if GGG's trainer never mentioned FMjr, saying he'd move to 154 for him, then most of the hatred from that group would probably not exist.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I won't hold Abel's words against GGG.* What I do point toward are the negotiations with Chavez and Froch.*
> 
> I agree that Ward should have agreed to a catchweight for Dawson. I won't hold it against him, but the fight would have better at a higher weight


Those are big money, exposure fights. What fighter wouldn't entertain those posibilities?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Those are big money, exposure fights. What fighter wouldn't entertain those posibilities?


Ya I get it. Ward is too risky for GGG to fight and he has to fight at 164 in order to win.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ya I get it. Ward is too risky for GGG to fight and he has to fight at 164 in order to win.


Of course Ward's risky. Is this actually news?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Of course Ward's risky. Is this actually news?


You'd think a guy complaining about having nobody to fight would take it. Lara would fight Ward if he was GGG's size


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You'd think a guy complaining about having nobody to fight would take it. Lara would fight Ward if he was GGG's size


Lara won't even move up to 160 to face anyone else, WTF are you talking about? All you can do us speculate on what Lara MIGHT or might not do. Means nothing really. Just fan talk.

Last I checked, GGG wasn't complaining about no one wanting to fight him. It was his trainer and manager who talk. That's what they do. You know that. And besides, there are logical fights that SHOULD have heppened which for whatever reason, did not.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ya I get it. Ward is too risky for GGG to fight and he has to fight at 164 in order to win.


This is all I really want to be known..

GGG has no problem going up to 168 to face Froch or Chavez, but Ward is too risky to face at 168. At least with Lara he's completely ignoring him as to say he's nowhere on the radar..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Lara won't even move up to 160 to face anyone else, WTF are you talking about? All you can do us speculate on what Lara MIGHT or might not do. Means nothing really. Just fan talk.
> 
> Last I checked, GGG wasn't complaining about no one wanting to fight him. It was his trainer and manager who talk. That's what they do. You know that. And besides, there are logical fights that SHOULD have heppened which for whatever reason, did not.


Lara said he'd go up immedieately to 160 to fight GGG. Lara can't be at 2 places at once. His natural weight is 154, but if GGG accepts the fight, he'll jump up for the fight, no catchweight.

and no, GGG has been complaining about people not wanting to fight him also. As do his fans, the media and his team. Ward is one, but he's too risky.

"I want to fight the best around. Not him, because he's too risky".



Divi253 said:


> This is all I really want to be known..
> 
> GGG has no problem going up to 168 to face Froch or Chavez, but Ward is too risky to face at 168. At least with Lara he's completely ignoring him as to say he's nowhere on the radar..


yeah foreal, "most feared man in boxing...I haven't fought anybody good because nobody good wants to fight me". Yeah lets throw that out the window.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hey maybe Tom Loeffler and Sanchez will stop telling people that GGG will fight anybody from 154-168


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara said he'd go up immedieately to 160 to fight GGG. Lara can't be at 2 places at once. His natural weight is 154, but if GGG accepts the fight, he'll jump up for the fight, no catchweight.
> 
> and no, GGG has been complaining about people not wanting to fight him also. As do his fans, the media and his team. Ward is one, but he's too risky.
> 
> ...


Who gives Fuck about that most feared man stuff. You clearly do if something as silly as that pissess you off this much. Yeah, Lara has said a lot of things. How many offers has his manager sent? You focus too much on silly shit bro.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hey maybe Tom Loeffler and Sanchez will stop telling people that GGG will fight anybody from 154-168


And yet there's this.

"Hey, Ward, wake up! Why are you talking trash about other people? Speak for yourself. If you're trying to make a name for yourself by mentioning me to build up your own fight, then be a man about it and tell the truth. At our meeting with HBO they asked us whether we are ready to box. You know our answers -* I said yes, you said no.* You said something about your shoulder or promoter - I'm not interested in the reason, I only heard your "no." But you remember that HBO said then that they would need a long time to build-up the fight. Then what the fuck are you talking about excuses?"

Ward said no. Of course, I know what you will do, just say this is a lie or something. Again, who honestly cares when trainers or managers say stuff like that? I'll tell you who, posters who are insecure or worried abpout their favorite. Hell, it's the job of the trainer or manager to speak up for their man, to sell, or over sell him, and they say all kinds of things like that. This is boxing, it's been done by virtually everyone manager, trainer, promoter since it started. Get over it.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> And yet there's this.
> 
> "Hey, Ward, wake up! Why are you talking trash about other people? Speak for yourself. If you're trying to make a name for yourself by mentioning me to build up your own fight, then be a man about it and tell the truth. At our meeting with HBO they asked us whether we are ready to box. You know our answers -* I said yes, you said no.* You said something about your shoulder or promoter - I'm not interested in the reason, I only heard your "no." But you remember that HBO said then that they would need a long time to build-up the fight. Then what the fuck are you talking about excuses?"
> 
> Ward said no. Of course, I know what you will do, just say this is a lie or something. Again, who honestly cares when trainers or managers say stuff like that? I'll tell you who, posters who are insecure or worried abpout their favorite. Hell, it's the job of the trainer or manager to speak up for their man, to sell, or over sell him, and they say all kinds of things like that. This is boxing, it's been done by virtually everyone manager, trainer, promoter since it started. Get over it.


He's basically using two well-documented issues (Ward's shoulder injury and promotional issues) as supposed excuses, while hiding behind HBO's stance of needing an undetermined amount of time to build the fight up. In essence, he is providing his own excuse in that quote.

I'm not sure why you think this is some sort of checkmate. All you have to do is read behind the lines.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He's basically using two well-documented issues (Ward's shoulder injury and promotional issues) as supposed excuses, while hiding behind HBO's stance of needing an undetermined amount of time to build the fight up. In essence, he is providing his own excuse in that quote.
> 
> I'm not sure why you think this is some sort of checkmate. All you have to do is read behind the lines.


Ward is? I don't think they are excuses to be honest.

Who said it's a checkmate. It's just a quote from GGG saying he said yes, while Ward said no. You can read between the lines in that all you want, but you can't make up your own lines when it's that clear.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ward is? I don't think they are excuses to be honest.
> 
> Who said it's a checkmate. It's just a quote from GGG saying he said yes, while Ward said no. YOu can read betweemn the lines in that all you want, but you can't make up your own lines when it's that clear.


Yes to what? 
Which weight? 
What year? How long would the build-up take?
Is he showing any sincere interest in Andre Ward right now, or does he want Cotto or Canelo?

What's changed? Were his feelings hurt when Ward allegedly cited his shoulder injury and promotional issues (things that are plainly documented)?

Did he want the fight so badly or immediately? Was he against HBO's stance to let the fight build, or for it? If he was against it, he should be negotiating to fight Ward right now. If he was for it, he would not have been bothered by Ward's issues and used Dre's off time to build up his own name.

Either way, he should shut the hell up until he's ready to fight the man.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Yes to what?
> Which weight?
> What year? How long would the build-up take?
> Is he showing any sincere interest in Andre Ward right now, or does he want Cotto or Canelo?
> ...


Who cares which weight. There was no need to proceed anymore after that was there?

What do you mean what changed? Since when? Has Ward made an offer since? Ward just had a tune up not too long ago. What's Ward's next fight? Has that even been announced? What weight will Ward's next fight be at Bruno? Do you know? Or are you another one of those who thinks a simple call out means anything?

Were his feeling hurt? What kind of childish shit it that? Grow up guy.

here's what you don't get. GGG's quote that I posted was a response to Ward talking smack about him. GGG didn't just bring him up out of the blue. Either a offer one can't refuse will get made, or each guy will continue to do their own thing, and GGG will chase the MW World title. Get with the program guy.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Who cares which weight. There was no need to proceed anymore after that was there?
> 
> What do you mean what changed? Since when? Has Ward made an offer since? Ward just had a tune up not too long ago. What's Ward's next fight? Has that even been announced? What weight will Ward's next fight be at Bruno? Do you know? Or are you another one of those who thinks a simple call out means anything?
> 
> here's what you don't get. GGG's quote that I posted was a response to Ward tlaking smack about him. GGG didn't just bring him up out of the blue. Get with the program guy.


Golovkin is using excuses for not trying to make the fight (needs time to build up) while trying to blast Ward for factors that actually did keep SOG out of the ring for a substantial amount of time. Hardly a winning argument and I don't even have a dog in the race. I just know bullshit when I see it.

Again, who is GGG gearing for right now? He is looking for lower risk, higher reward fights right now (Cotto, Canelo, Froch, JCC, etc.) and I'm not blaming him for that. I just think that it's stupid to pretend that he wants anything to do with one Andre Ward at the moment when we know it isn't true.

Ward could fight at 168 or move up, but he's not going to sit around waiting for a fight that "needs a long time to build up" and may not happen anytime soon, if ever. Seems he's not really about the back and forth and is willing whenever Triple G is ready to step up.

And Ward never said anything disparaging about Golovkin; all he did was speak the truth about his level of opposition.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> Golovkin is using excuses for not trying to make the fight (needs time to build up) while trying to blast Ward for factors that actually did keep SOG out of the ring for a substantial amount of time. Hardly a winning argument and I don't even have a dog in the race. I just know bullshit when I see it.
> 
> Again, who is GGG gearing for right now? He is looking for lower risk, higher reward fights right now (Cotto, Canelo, Froch, JCC, etc.) and I'm not blaming him for that. I just think that it's stupid to pretend that he wants anything to do with one Andre Ward at the moment when we know it isn't true.
> 
> ...


Correct.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> *Golovkin is using excuses for not trying to make the fight (needs time to build up) *while trying to blast Ward for factors that actually did keep SOG out of the ring for a substantial amount of time. Hardly a winning argument and I don't even have a dog in the race. I just know bullshit when I see it.
> 
> Again, who is GGG gearing for right now? He is looking for lower risk, higher reward fights right now (Cotto, Canelo, Froch, JCC, etc.) and I'm not blaming him for that. I just think that it's stupid to pretend that he wants anything to do with one Andre Ward at the moment when we know it isn't true.
> 
> ...


How in the world is that an excuse when he actually said yes? Do you understand how ridiculous that sounds? Betweem the two, GGG said yes, but he's making excuses?No, you don't know bullshit if this is the type of stuff that comes to mind. I am not certain who GGG is gearing up for. Nor do I know who Ward is taking on yet, since neither have made anything official. Cotto may be low risk, high reward, but he's the fuckin champion of his division, do you get that? And name a fighter who doesn't go after the most money for the lowest risk. That's a part of boxing kiddo. They all do it. That's why they are called calculated risks.

I hope you right about Ward not waiting around, because he needs to worry about his own career, not sit around and wait for someone else. Get this through your head, GGG was willing to move up as long as he's properly compensated, which is why two names that can produce more exposure and money (You know, the two things that are pretty important to boxers) have been Froch and Chavez. His goal as he's said it to win the MW World title. But in the meantime, if that's not happening, he'd move up for those money fights, and presumebly head back to 160 for his shot. It's not rocket science bro.
s


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> How in the world is that an excuse when he actually said yes? Do you understand how risuculous that sounds? Betweem the two, GGG said yes, but he's making excuses. No, you don't know bullshit if this is the type of stuff that comes to mind. I am not certain who GGG is gearing up for. Nor do I know who Ward is taking on yet, since neither have made anything official. Cotto may be low risk, h9igh reward, but he's the fuckin champion of his division, do you get that? And name a fighter who doesn;t go after the most money for the lowest risk. That's a part of boxing kiddo.
> 
> I hope you right about Ward not waiting around, because he needs to worry about his own career, not sit around and wait for someone else. Get this through your head, GGG was willing to move up as long as he's properly compensated, which is why two names that can produce more exposure and money (You know, the two things that are pretty important to boxers) have been Froch and Chavez. His goal as he's said it to win the MW World title. But in the meantime, if that's not happening, he'd move up for those money fights, and presumebly head back to 160 for his shot. It's not rocket science bro.
> s


You're just not being objective if you don't know who is on Golovkin's radar right now. Sorry.






If he is looking for "calculated risks", Andre Ward does not factor in. Never has, simple as.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You're just not being objective if you don't know who is on Golovkin's radar right now. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he's trying to get them. That's not news. I was talking about who his actual next opponent will be, which wil clearly be none of them. No need to be an ass guy.

BTW, did you even look at the date of that video? Nce try Mr. Objective.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Who gives Fuck about that most feared man stuff. You clearly do if something as silly as that pissess you off this much. Yeah, Lara has said a lot of things. How many offers has his manager sent? You focus too much on silly shit bro.


Everybody cares about the most feared man crap. That's how they market the guy. Whenever HBO has a commercial about him, they parrot that bullshit. When there are threads asking who the most feared man is, GGG's name is brought up. And Lara has instructed his team to negotiate with GGG. Are you going ignore that thread? It's on the first page of this forum. You must work for GGG's team with how much you try to ignore Lara along with GGG


Mal said:


> And yet there's this.
> 
> "Hey, Ward, wake up! Why are you talking trash about other people? Speak for yourself. If you're trying to make a name for yourself by mentioning me to build up your own fight, then be a man about it and tell the truth. At our meeting with HBO they asked us whether we are ready to box. You know our answers -* I said yes, you said no.* You said something about your shoulder or promoter - I'm not interested in the reason, I only heard your "no." But you remember that HBO said then that they would need a long time to build-up the fight. Then what the fuck are you talking about excuses?"
> 
> Ward said no. Of course, I know what you will do, just say this is a lie or something. Again, who honestly cares when trainers or managers say stuff like that? I'll tell you who, posters who are insecure or worried abpout their favorite. Hell, it's the job of the trainer or manager to speak up for their man, to sell, or over sell him, and they say all kinds of things like that. This is boxing, it's been done by virtually everyone manager, trainer, promoter since it started. Get over it.


Realistically no Ward couldn't have fought GGG last year and we already have acknowledged this because of his promotional issues. But there are no issues right now. The 164 catchweight is in regards to a fight in the future where it is possible for them to fight. Why do you baby GGG so much? The man is 33 years old. It's do or die eventually.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I know he's trying to get them. That's not news. I was talking about who his actual next opponent will be, which wil clearly be none of them. No need to be an ass guy.
> 
> BTW, did you even look at the date of that video? Nce try Mr. Objective.


the date of that video could have been the same date as that meeting GGG and Ward had with HBO.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Everybody cares about the most feared man crap. That's how they market the guy. Whenever HBO has a commercial about him, they parrot that bullshit. When there are threads asking who the most feared man is, GGG's name is brought up. And Lara has instructed his team to negotiate with GGG. Are you going ignore that thread? It's on the first page of this forum. You must work for GGG's team with how much you try to ignore Lara along with GGG.


No, not everyone cares about that. Because it's just what some say. Nothing more than marketing. And it draws in suckers who buy it, whether by believing it, or getting super pissed off by it.

How do I ignore Lara BBall? Seriously, what does that even mean? i've never once said it should not happen. Hey, if it's made, then that's good with me. If you want to provide some post of mine where I say I don't want it, by all means, do so.

If Lara has instructed his team, then that's great. What the heck do you want me to do about it?



bballchump11 said:


> Realistically no Ward couldn't have fought GGG last year and we already have acknowledged this because of his promotional issues. But there are no issues right now. The 164 catchweight is in regards to a fight in the future where it is possible for them to fight. Why do you baby GGG so much? The man is 33 years old. It's do or die eventually.


Again, how do I baby GGG? This is another fight I am cool with. Am I his manager? His matchmaker? You guys who get so pissy and just try to say the silliest stuff to try and insult. Sorry, doesn't work well with me. You're the on who gets pissed and angry off a message board, or from trainers and managers saying things about their guy. All I did was produce a quote where GGG said yes, and somehow in your mind, that means babying? I know your more an accountant, a numbers guy, but damn, bone up on the reading skills bro! Said with love BTW :smile

Also, if you think I am against GGG fighting either lara or Ward, you clearly aren't reading my posts. You probably just skim over and assume.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the date of that video could have been the same date as that meeting GGG and Ward had with HBO.


Could have...but the article it came from was much more recent.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> the date of that video *could have* *been* the same date as that meeting GGG and Ward had with HBO.


You can't base an argument on a could have been.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

If anyone honestly believes that Andre Ward is scared of and ducking Golovkin, they're a fucking nitwit. It's Golovkin and his team who need to be scared because Ward would beat the brakes off his ass. If Andre can make 164 without completely killing himself, he should call this bluff.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> If anyone honestly believes that Andre Ward is scared of and ducking Golovkin, they're a fucking nitwit. It's Golovkin and his team who need to be scared because Ward would beat the brakes off his ass. If Andre can make 164 without completely killing himself, he should call this bluff.


I don't think anyone said Ward is scared of GGG. And if you think GGG is scared, then you're just a fool who hates GGG. One of the two said yes to a possible fight. You can guess with one.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> I don't think anyone said Ward is scared of GGG. And if you think GGG is scared, then you're just a fool who hates GGG. One of the two said yes to a possible fight. You can guess with one.


I don't really care what he claims he said yes to when Andre was sidelined with legal issues, and scared or not if he steps in the ring with Ward he's taking a beating. He may not be smart enough to know this, but his promoter is.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I don't really care what he claims he said yes to when Andre was sidelined with legal issues, and scared or not if he steps in the ring with Ward he's taking a beating. He may not be smart enough to know this, but his promoter is.


And you know exactly when that sit-down took place, right? Yeah, I'm sure over the last few years when Ward was out, that you never ONCE claimed GGG was ducking him, even though there was no chance of the fight happening. Sure guy.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> And you know exactly when that sit-down took place, right? Yeah, I'm sure over the last few years when Ward was out, that you never ONCE claimed GGG was ducking him, even though there was no chance of the fight happening. Sure guy.


Nope. You're the one making these claims. I'm just saying Ward beats him and Golovkin's team don't want any, which is why they're floating fake verbal offers for a fight at 164 when Andre just fought at 172 his last time out. Golovkin's promoter is no dummy. He wants to milk this gravy train for as long as he can and a fight with Ward would knock that motherfucker off the tracks. Now if you want to debate about who would win the fight we can do that, but you can shut the fuck up with all this other bullshit because like I said, I don't care what Golovkin says he said and I really don't care what your take is on any alleged past conversations which you weren't even there to witness. Ward's legal issues are over now, so you can shitcan that excuse.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Nope. You're the one making these claims. I'm just saying Ward beats him and Golovkin's team don't want any, which is why they're floating fake verbal offers for a fight at 164 when Andre just fought at 172 his last time out. Golovkin's promoter is no dummy. He wants to milk this gravy train for as long as he can and a fight with Ward would knock that motherfucker off the tracks. Now if you want to debate about who would win the fight we can do that, but you can shut the fuck up with all this other bullshit because like I said, I don't care what Golovkin says he said and I really don't care what your take is on any alleged past conversations which you weren't even there to witness. Ward's legal issues are over now, so you can shitcan that excuse.


I didn't make a claim guy. :rofl Feel free to point out which claim I made. Thanks.

If you think Ward beats him, that's fine. It's nothing more than an opinion of a posters who clearly resents GGG.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> I didn't make a claim guy. :rofl Feel free to point out which claim I made. Thanks.
> 
> If you think Ward beats him, that's fine. It's nothing more than an opinion of a posters who clearly resents GGG.


So you didn't make any claims at all in this thread? :lol: Okay...

It's fine whether you say so or not and why would I resent the man? He hasn't beaten anyone who I like or even rate at all. His fanboys are a bunch of mongs and he's way overhyped given what he's actually accomplished in the ring, but he seems like a decent enough guy and a pretty good fighter as well.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> So you didn't make any claims at all in this thread? :lol: Okay...
> 
> It's fine whether you say so or not and why would I resent the man? He hasn't beaten anyone who I like or even rate at all. His fanboys are a bunch of mongs and he's way overhyped given what he's actually accomplished in the ring, but he seems like a decent enough guy and a pretty good fighter as well.


I asked you what claim you think I made. Feel free to quote it.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> I asked you what claim you think I made. Feel free to quote it.


No, you didn't. You said, and I quote "I didn't make a claim guy". Feel free to re-read the thread yourself. I'm not being paid to educate you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> You can't base an argument on a could have been.


You're entirely right, but same goes for mal. GGG spoke about a past conversation where we don't know the date. I'm sure that conversation didn't happen last month.

You can say check the date on the video and I say check the date on that conversation with hbo.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You're entirely right, but same goes for mal. GGG spoke about a past conversation where we don't know the date. I'm sure that conversation didn't happen last month.
> 
> You can say check the date on the video and I say check the date on that conversation with hbo.


The evidence provided suggests that the meeting likely occurred when Ward wasn't even active (ya know, with the shoulder injury and promotional issues).

That's how dumb GGG's quote is.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, you didn't. You said, and I quote "I didn't make a claim guy". Feel free to re-read the thread yourself. I'm not being paid to educate you.


Nice cop out.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The evidence provided suggests that the meeting likely occurred when Ward wasn't even active (ya know, with the shoulder injury and promotional issues).
> 
> That's how dumb GGG's quote is.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


There's no evidence at all that you speak of you realize.

The quote comes fran an article from June 2015. It talks about comments Ward RECENTLY made. Understand what recently means?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> So you didn't make any claims at all in this thread? :lol: Okay...
> 
> It's fine whether you say so or not and why would I resent the man? He hasn't beaten anyone who I like or even rate at all. His fanboys are a bunch of mongs and he's way overhyped given what he's actually accomplished in the ring, but he seems like a decent enough guy and a pretty good fighter as well.


Can I get a Amen!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Oh would he now? Past Jones and Calzaghe I think not and I don't even like Calzaghe. And even then that's not saying much because 168 has an extremely shallow history. And I don't care about GGG's legacy (yet) because it doesn't have a leg to stand on, whereas Ward's does/did have a chance


If you rate Calzaghes super middleweight career over Wards we can't be friends anymore and he has arguably a better res than Roy as well of course not as good a fighter


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Can I get a Amen!


What claim did I make MW. Dolezal?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Nice cop out.


Nice bullshit. Go back and read this thread and then come back and tell me again that you didn't make a claim, jackass. :yep


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

"Golovkin said yes and Ward said no."

"I didn't make a claim guy."

yeah...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> There's no evidence at all that you speak of you realize.
> 
> The quote comes fran an article from June 2015. It talks about comments Ward RECENTLY made. Understand what recently means?


Andre Ward was recently inactive, no?

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Nice bullshit. Go back and read this thread and then come back and tell me again that you didn't make a claim, jackass. :yep


You can simply answer me guy. Instead you choose to run from it. Sorry friend, didn't claim anything. No need to act like a child .


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Andre Ward was recently inactive, no?
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


We both know he was. That doesn't indicate any time span even this talk with hbo occurred, no?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> We both know he was. That doesn't indicate any time span even this talk with hbo occurred, no?


When did Ward become inactive? At what point would he have been able to even use his shoulder and promotional issues as an excuse? Certainly not whilst he was still fighting, no?

Keep it up, you are finally sifting through the bullshit.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The evidence provided suggests that the meeting likely occurred when Ward wasn't even active (ya know, with the shoulder injury and promotional issues).
> 
> That's how dumb GGG's quote is.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


Then why would Ward come out and say during this time that GGG is ducking him when ya know, he had that injury and promotional issues? He said he was able to fight and people used that against Gennady but now here people are saying that Ward was obviously (in hindsight) not able to fight so now what Golovkin has said is disingenuous. Major flip flopping from both sides.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> You can simply answer me guy. Instead you choose to run from it. Sorry friend, didn't claim anything. No need to act like a child .


I did simply answer you, you complete fucking ignoramus. Are you actually this fucking dumb or are you trolling? Serious question.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> Then why would Ward come out and say during this time that GGG is ducking him when ya know, he had that injury and promotional issues? He said he was able to fight and people used that against Gennady but now here people are saying that Ward was obviously (in hindsight) not able to fight so now what Golovkin has said is disingenuous. Major flip flopping from both sides.


I dunno. Maybe because GGG is talking about needing a long time to build the fight up?

Andre Ward isn't calling Golovkin out. He simply voiced his belief about such a fight actually occurring, while accurately stating that the caliber of fighters that GGG has been in aren't on his level.

Sometimes the truth hurts.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Nice bullshit. Go back and read this thread and then come back and tell me again that you didn't make a claim, jackass. :yep


Just tell me what you think I was claiming. You're just trolling now. No need to continue until you do that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I did simply answer you, you complete fucking ignoramus. Are you actually this fucking dumb or are you trolling? Serious question.


Quote it. No need to get hostile guy. We aren't enemies here.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Just tell me what you think I was claiming. You're just trolling now. No need to continue until you do that.


I have already, on this very page, and I don't really care to continue going back and forth with you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> "Golovkin said yes and Ward said no."
> 
> "I didn't make a claim guy."
> 
> yeah...


That was from a quote I provided. Understand that? So, are you saying ggg made the while thing up?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I have already, on this very page, and I don't really care to continue going back and forth with you.


I found it. Next time just quote the post, so at least I get a notification. Don't have to make this stuff so difficult guy. Anyway, see above. How am I claiming it when ggg was the one who says it? Chill out for a while our something.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Crickets...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> No, not everyone cares about that. Because it's just what some say. Nothing more than marketing. And it draws in suckers who buy it, whether by believing it, or getting super pissed off by it.
> 
> How do I ignore Lara BBall? Seriously, what does that even mean? i've never once said it should not happen. Hey, if it's made, then that's good with me. If you want to provide some post of mine where I say I don't want it, by all means, do so.
> 
> ...


yeah you're the only one who doesn't I guess. And it's not just marketing. They say he's the most feared man as a justification for him having a weak resume also. And there's a whole thread here on the first page with Lara saying that he's looking to return in October and he's instructing his team to make the GGG fight. Yet you ignore it and say that Lara is just talking. Well shit, GGG doesn't want to fight Ward, he's just talking. Talk means nothing, right?

and you baby him by allowing him not to take any risks. I heard this term thrown around all the time. GGG is 33 years old. Time is ticking. He, Ward and Dirrell all went pro at the same time. Why is GGG so far behind?

Yeah, you're fine with a Lara fight. But first Lara, must move up, become a mandatory and sell out an arena. And Ward must agree to less money and come down 4 pounds. In the meantime, GGG will fight Derick Findley



steviebruno said:


> The evidence provided suggests that the meeting likely occurred when Ward wasn't even active (ya know, with the shoulder injury and promotional issues).
> 
> That's how dumb GGG's quote is.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


ya fell me. It's common sense really.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I dunno. Maybe because GGG is talking about needing a long time to build the fight up?
> 
> Andre Ward isn't calling Golovkin out. He simply voiced his belief about such a fight actually occurring, while accurately stating that the caliber of fighters that GGG has been in aren't on his level.
> 
> ...


That last part is stupid. Only GGG nuthuggers actually think the opposite. Don't know why you put that in there thinking that's some type of burn against me or something. Anyone rational knows he's level of competition has been better. And Ward in the beginning was saying the fight needed time to build up as well. Shit has changed along the way but pretty much both camps were singing the same tune. And even now David Itskowitch is saying if the fight makes economic sense for both fighters than they'll try to get it made. You can either stay neutral or call bullshit from both sides. Obviously GGG's camp has had more capricious behavior but Ward's team is not without their faults either.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> That last part is stupid. Only GGG nuthuggers actually think the opposite. Don't know why you put that in there thinking that's some type of burn against me or something. Anyone rational knows he's level of competition has been better. And Ward in the beginning was saying the fight needed time to build up as well. Shit has changed along the way but pretty much both camps were singing the same tune. And even now David Itskowitch is saying if the fight makes economic sense for both fighters than they'll try to get it made. You can either stay neutral or call bullshit from both sides. Obviously GGG's camp has had more capricious behavior but Ward's team is not without their faults either.


Burn against you? Is your name Golovkin?

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Burn against you? Is your name Golovkin?
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


What was the point of putting "sometimes the truth hurts." That had no reason to be put there. And don't respond back with rhetorical questions.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> What was the point of putting "sometimes the truth hurts." That had no reason to be put there. And don't respond back with rhetorical questions.


Golovkin's feelings were hurt by Ward's statements, hence "sometimes the truth hurts".


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah you're the only one who doesn't I guess. And it's not just marketing. They say he's the most feared man as a justification for him having a weak resume also. And there's a whole thread here on the first page with Lara saying that he's looking to return in October and he's instructing his team to make the GGG fight. Yet you ignore it and say that Lara is just talking. Well shit, GGG doesn't want to fight Ward, he's just talking. Talk means nothing, right?
> 
> and you baby him by allowing him not to take any risks. I heard this term thrown around all the time. GGG is 33 years old. Time is ticking. He, Ward and Dirrell all went pro at the same time. Why is GGG so far behind?
> 
> ...


Justification for a week resume? That's just your simple explanation of it. Nothing more.

I can't baby him, since I dint control him. What a joke.

I never says Lara has to do any on that. He can of he wants, our just keep calling our ggg on Twitter. Makes no difference to me guy.

Why is ggg far behind? Well, for starters he's a foreigner. A little different then promoting a US Olympian, right? You know that. Shouldn't have to tell you.

Whether or not ggg actually wants to fight ward is not a choice between you out I. All we can do is guess. One thing ggg has made clear is he wants that mw world title. All this other talk is just what all boxers and their teams do. Only difference here is I am aware, while you freak out and get pissed over that stuff, and make a big deal.

What evidence are you agreeing with anyway? Look, you'll agree with pretty much anyone who hates GGG as well, you aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Golovkin's feelings were hurt by Ward's statements, hence "sometimes the truth hurts".


Reaching a bit, but alright if you say so.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Crickets...


I'm not sitting at a computer anxiously awaiting your every idiotic response, you fucking mong. I have no idea if Golovkin is making things up or if he even said whatever you claim he said. What I do know is that you've stated matter of factly more than once in this thread that Ward said no and Golovkin said yes. For some odd reason you asked me if I knew when some alleged sit down took place, to which I replied that you were the one making those claims (as in speaking as if you were there and know what was said by who), to which you, in true retard fashion, replied that you "didn't make a claim guy". Like I said, I'm not interested in going back and forth with your simple ass anymore, so just shut the fuck up and move on already.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm not sitting at a computer anxiously awaiting your every idiotic response, you fucking mong. I have no idea if Golovkin is making things up or if he even said whatever you claim he said. What I do know is that you've stated matter of factly more than once in this thread that Ward said no and Golovkin said yes. For some odd reason you asked me if I knew when some alleged sit down took place, to which I replied that you were the one making those claims (as in speaking as if you were there and know what was said by who), to which you, in true retard fashion, replied that you "didn't make a claim guy". Like I said, I'm not interested in going back and forth with your simple ass anymore, so just shut the fuck up and move on already.


Grow up guy. Quoting someone isn't a claim. It's just what he said Mr. Angry poster. Chill out...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Justification for a week resume? That's just your simple explanation of it. Nothing more.
> 
> I can't baby him, since I dint control him. What a joke.
> 
> ...


man will you please stop with this "Justification for a week resume? That's just your simple explanation of it. Nothing more." I read this shit all the time. People always say that GGG hasn't fought elite competition because everybody is afraid of him.

And Kovalev is a foreigner and he's well ahead of GGG. Shit Vasyl Lomachenko will catch up with GGG very soon and he's been pro for 2 years.

and I'll leave GGG alone. I'll let him chase the MW world title against Chavez Jr and Froch :lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> Grow up guy. Quoting someone isn't a claim. It's just what he said Mr. Angry poster. Chill out...





Mal said:


> I don't think anyone said Ward is scared of GGG. And if you think GGG is scared, then you're just a fool who hates GGG. *One of the two said yes to a possible fight. You can guess with one.*


No, like I said, you've stated matter of factly more than once in this thread that Golovkin said yes and Ward said no. This is you making this claim, not quoting someone. Now go argue with someone else, you fucking dummy.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, like I said, you've stated matter of factly more than once in this thread that Golovkin said yes and Ward said no. This is you making this claim, not quoting someone. Now go argue with someone else, you fucking dummy.


According to the quote, ggg was open to the fight. Ward wasn't yet. That's not a claim guy, that's reiterating what was said. All your doing is trying to win some silly argument. Not even accepting what was said. That's on you bub. And you again resort to childish name calling.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> man will you please stop with this "Justification for a week resume? That's just your simple explanation of it. Nothing more." I read this shit all the time. People always say that GGG hasn't fought elite competition because everybody is afraid of him.
> 
> And Kovalev is a foreigner and he's well ahead of GGG. Shit Vasyl Lomachenko will catch up with GGG very soon and he's been pro for 2 years.
> 
> and I'll leave GGG alone. I'll let him chase the MW world title against Chavez Jr and Froch :lol:


Yeah, that's good for Kovalev. And? Do you think all fighters move at the exact same pace or something? Of course they don't. Like I told cormega, you are just trying to win a silly argument, and restoring to asking things you already have answers to. What's next, going to start calling me names too?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, that's good for Kovalev. And? Do you think all fighters move at the exact same pace or something? Of course they don't. Like I told cormega, you are just trying to win a silly argument, and restoring to asking things you already have answers to. What's next, going to start calling me names too?


Obviously not because GGG moves at a historically slow pace. I brought up Kovalev because you said Ward and Dirrell moved quicker since they're Americans. Lomachenko is Ukrainian and Kovavlev is Russian and they're moving at a much faster pace

and I'm guessing you've given up on this argument that you started


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

164 1/2 sounds fair


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> According to the quote, ggg was open to the fight. Ward wasn't yet. That's not a claim guy, that's reiterating what was said. All your doing is trying to win some silly argument. Not even accepting what was said. That's on you bub. And you again resort to childish name calling.





Mal said:


> *One of the two said yes to a possible fight. You can guess with one.*


That's you making the statement. There are no quotation marks and you didn't preface your statement with something like "according to Golovkin" therefore it isn't a quote. Are you actually too stupid to know the difference, or are you just willing to make yourself look that stupid rather than admitting that you were wrong when you claimed that you didn't make a claim that you clearly did make?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Kush said:


> 164 1/2 sounds fair


Nope. 150 so they're both drained to shit and thus fighting on an even playing field. :yep


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If you rate Calzaghes super middleweight career over Wards we can't be friends anymore and he has arguably a better res than Roy as well of course not as good a fighter


Marginally. Like I said, I don't even like him but his W over Hopkins and what Hopkins proceeded to do gives him ground. Ward won the super 6 putting him on top of SMW, and then beat Dawson at 168.. and then? Both their resumes are shallow. When you ask around who was the best at 168 its almost always Jones but you can't deny that Calzaghe ends up in the discussion which shows how weak 168 really was historically


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Obviously not because GGG moves at a historically slow pace. I brought up Kovalev because you said Ward and Dirrell moved quicker since they're Americans. Lomachenko is Ukrainian and Kovavlev is Russian and they're moving at a much faster pace
> 
> and I'm guessing you've given up on this argument that you started


Given up what? You aren't even trying to be fair. You ask why others are moved faster? We both know the answer. All you are trying to do is win some message board debate. I guess if I spent half my life on message boards, I might have that crap mentality acting like it's real life. It isn't BBall. You need some serious work on communication skills if you are going to be some accountant working with clients.

Yes, othes have been moved faster. So what? You think you've made some mind boggling discovery with that? :huh Is there even a point to keep this up?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> That's you making the statement. There are no quotation marks and you didn't preface your statement with something like "according to Golovkin" therefore it isn't a quote. Are you actually too stupid to know the difference, or are you just willing to make yourself look that stupid rather than admitting that you were wrong when you claimed that you didn't make a claim that you clearly did make?


That's me simply passing on what one fighter said. Based on a quote. Who cares if I didn't provide it in every post. You saw it didn't you? It wasn't exatly new either. And for some reason, you are making a major fuss over it, playing dumb (I would presume). You even understand it, but instead you're just holding your ground like a stubbon mule. Just move on if you can't grasp that ever so simple concept. Thanks guy, until next time. :bbb


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Marginally. Like I said, I don't even like him but his W over Hopkins and what Hopkins proceeded to do gives him ground. Ward won the super 6 putting him on top of SMW, and then beat Dawson at 168.. and then? Both their resumes are shallow. When you ask around who was the best at 168 its almost always Jones but you can't deny that Calzaghe ends up in the discussion which shows how weak 168 really was historically


Hopkins was at 175

Miranda
Bika
Kessler
Green
Abraham
Froch
Dawson
Rodriguez

Better than Calzaghe better than Roy probably as well


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


They both need to keep the others name out of their mouths unless it's a fight. Can you agree to that?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mal said:


> That's me simply passing on what one fighter said. Based on a quote. Who cares if I didn't provide it in every post. You saw it didn't you? It wasn't exatly new either. And for some reason, you are making a major fuss over it, playing dumb (I would presume). You even understand it, but instead you're just holding your ground like a stubbon mule. Just move on if you can't grasp that ever so simple concept. Thanks guy, until next time. :bbb


No, I didn't see it until after you made the statement and then proceeded to claim that you didn't. It wasn't a quote. It was you making a statement. You were wrong and proceeded to make an ass out of yourself for like two pages after that. End of.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Given up what? You aren't even trying to be fair. You ask why others are moved faster? We both know the answer. All you are trying to do is win some message board debate. I guess if I spent half my life on message boards, I might have that crap mentality acting like it's real life. It isn't BBall. You need some serious work on communication skills if you are going to be some accountant working with clients.
> 
> Yes, othes have been moved faster. So what? You think you've made some mind boggling discovery with that? :huh Is there even a point to keep this up?


no I don't know the answer. You said it was because GGG was a foreigner, but I've given you evidence to the contrary. So what is it? I forgot who it was. It was either Bob Arum or Andre Ward who said that HBO and fans tolerate GGG fighting nobodies and don't demand for him to fight better opponents, so they keep doing it.

Stop putting up with GGG fighting crap opponents. Your complicity is allowing him to keep the status quo, And don't worry about my communication skills. I have plenty of friends and female and male.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cormega said:


> No, I didn't see it until after you made the statement and then proceeded to claim that you didn't. It wasn't a quote. It was you making a statement. You were wrong and proceeded to make an ass out of yourself for like two pages after that. End of.


atsch I didn't see it until just earlier today. You were quoting me all night, so i just checked those.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no I don't know the answer. You said it was because GGG was a foreigner, but I've given you evidence to the contrary. So what is it? I forgot who it was. It was either Bob Arum or Andre Ward who said that HBO and fans tolerate GGG fighting nobodies and don't demand for him to fight better opponents, so they keep doing it.
> 
> Stop putting up with GGG fighting crap opponents. Your complicity is allowing him to keep the status quo, And don't worry about my communication skills. I have plenty of friends and female and male.


Like I said, all foreigners don't go at the same pace as those brought up here, or even as other forgeigners. Why is that so hard for you to accept? Ward can say whatever he wants. Don't try to act like GGG hasn't tried to get better fights, just because he isn't fighting Ward. This is just you being disingenious as usual. I can't control who GGG fights, so give me a break about that putting up stuff. My compancency as you put is, doesn't do jack about anything or anyone who GGG fights. Listen to you man, you sound like a crazy person suggesting I am babying him, or I am responsible in any way for whom GGG fights. He wanted Cotto, didn't get it. Tried to get Sturm in a unification, didn't get it. Not his fault Haymon can't put Jacobs or Quillin in with him. Even GBP said Lemiuex isn't ready for him. Nor were they ready to put Canelo i with him. So give me a break with your silly nonesensical hating.

*Anyway, answer this, why isn't ward taking up this offer? 50-50 is more then fair, and both guys are meeting in the middle. Why are you against that?*


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Like I said, all foreigners don't go at the same pace as those brought up here, or even as other forgeigners. Why is that so hard for you to accept? Ward can say whatever he wants. Don't try to act like GGG hasn't tried to get better fights, just because he isn't fighting Ward. This is just you being disingenious as usual. I can't control who GGG fights, so give me a break about that putting up stuff. My compancency as you put is, doesn't do jack about anything or anyone who GGG fights. Listen to you man, you sound like a crazy person suggesting I am babying him, or I am responsible in any way for whom GGG fights. He wanted Cotto, didn't get it. Tried to get Sturm in a unification, didn't get it. Not his fault Haymon can't put Jacobs or Quillin in with him. Even GBP said Lemiuex isn't ready for him. Nor were they ready to put Canelo i with him. So give me a break with your silly nonesensical hating.
> 
> *Anyway, answer this, why isn't ward taking up this offer? 50-50 is more then fair, and both guys are meeting in the middle. Why are you against that?*


I know they don't go at different paces. Explain to me why GGG's pace is so slow though? And it's not just about you, it's about a lot of fans. When fan pressure starts to come down on a fighter, in a lot of cases, they listen. Fans pressured and got on Canelo to fight Lara and he did. Yall accept GGG's excuse that nobody wants to fight him. I can say that shit about anybody. 
A "Nobody wants to fight Leo Santa Cruz. That's why he hasn't fought anybody"
B "What? Frampton, Rigondeaux and Mares have been calling him out"
A "Call outs mean nothing. You can call anybody out on twitter. Plus those guys are too risky"
atsch

And you have your nonsensical double standards. You dismiss Lara all the time saying that he's a 154lber. But you'd give Kovalev all the credit in the world if he beat Ward in his first fight at 175.

Ward hasn't responded to the offer yet, but the offer is shitty. Like @Berliner said, it's so shitty, that it can't even be taken serious. I've already explained why the offer is shit


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I know they don't go at different paces. Explain to me why GGG's pace is so slow though? And it's not just about you, it's about a lot of fans. When fan pressure starts to come down on a fighter, in a lot of cases, they listen. Fans pressured and got on Canelo to fight Lara and he did. Yall accept GGG's excuse that nobody wants to fight him. I can say that shit about anybody.
> A "Nobody wants to fight Leo Santa Cruz. That's why he hasn't fought anybody"
> B "What? Frampton, Rigondeaux and Mares have been calling him out"
> A "Call outs mean nothing. You can call anybody out on twitter. Plus those guys are too risky"
> ...


What's to explain. You're a smart guy, use your brain for goodness sake. I mean, do you really not know? Thought you followed this sport.

Like I said, his team has tried to get better fights at MW, have they not? I know you're a post or two from getting angry and pissy, so just relax a bit. Or keep asking silly questions you already know the answer to.

Anyway, maybe you an answer this. What was Ward's weight a week before his 172 fight? I think you posted something about that in which Ward tweeted or something his weight? I can't recall.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal being a *** per usual I see


----------



## Reidy (May 6, 2015)

GGG is going to come in for heavy criticism for this offer. His team are doing him no favours, I thought the 'anyone from 154 to 168' comments would come back to bite him on the ass and now it is. It's pretty clear, that while I believe GGG would fight Ward and at 168, his team are not ready to risk him taking a loss while they are still building his brand. However making a catchweight offer especially just for Ward after previously saying 168 was no problem, makes it look like they aren't confident that GGG can win this fight.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fuck Andre Ward . I hope he becomes a gay minister and catches HIV


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Reidy said:


> GGG is going to come in for heavy criticism for this offer. His team are doing him no favours, I thought the 'anyone from 154 to 168' comments would come back to bite him on the ass and now it is. It's pretty clear, that while I believe GGG would fight Ward and at 168, his team are not ready to risk him taking a loss while they are still building his brand. However making a catchweight offer especially just for Ward after previously saying 168 was no problem, makes it look like they aren't confident that GGG can win this fight.


Nor should they be. Ward is several levels above anyone who Golovkin has ever faced and would almost certainly take his ass to school. I give Golovkin a very slim puncher's chance at best in that fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> What's to explain. You're a smart guy, use your brain for goodness sake. I mean, do you really not know? Thought you followed this sport.
> 
> Like I said, his team has tried to get better fights at MW, have they not? I know you're a post or two from getting angry and pissy, so just relax a bit. Or keep asking silly questions you already know the answer to.
> 
> Anyway, maybe you an answer this. What was Ward's weight a week before his 172 fight? I think you posted something about that in which Ward tweeted or something his weight? I can't recall.


No you keep running in circles. You explain it to me. You gave me a reason, but we proven it was BS. Now give me another reason why GGG's moving so slow.

and Ward weighed about 173.8 a week before the fight, but that really shouldn't matter in regards to a catchweight. I hope you don't bitch and moan when Cotto or Canelo asks GGG to fight at 156


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Nor should they be. Ward is several levels above anyone who Golovkin has ever faced and would almost certainly take his ass to school. I give Golovkin a very slim puncher's chance at best in that fight.


As a massive Golovkin fan it is highly frustrating to hear Abel Sanchez and others in and around Golovkins team run there mouth, its bred a situation where people seem to quote their statements as Golovkins, writing cheques that Golovkin wont be able to cash. I dont feel as if K2 are doing nearly enough at this point to push Golovkin forward to meet many peoples inflated expectations of the man. The last year hasn't been absolutely terrible but its hardly been fantastic, the Geale victory at 160lbs was reasonable when he still had a little ambition left in his work and the Murray victory is very good in my eyes (guy was very unlucky not to be a unified middleweight champion going into the bout. The Rubio and Monroe jr fights with no disrespect to those guys were pretty bad for a fighter looking to break into the big leagues.

Personally i am not interested in the Ward Golovkin fight, Golovkin is not a super middleweight and would be tiny at the weight, until recently he would have likely made 154lbs if he so desired. If the fight happens i see Ward winning very wide on the cards, i think Golovkin would maybe win 2 or 3 rounds. His best hope would be landing the same cracking right hand that Smith managed to land the one time Ward let his guard down in that bout and even then i think Ward has the durability to ride out any adversity. I think K2 definitely need to take up Lara on his challenge, K2 have been promising that big opponents are in the offering for Golovkin for a while now and have failed to deliver. I would love to see Golovkin sink or swim but promotion wise hes being failed.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> No you keep running in circles. You explain it to me. You gave me a reason, but we proven it was BS. Now give me another reason why GGG's moving so slow.
> 
> and Ward weighed about 173.8 a week before the fight, but that really shouldn't matter in regards to a catchweight. I hope you don't bitch and moan when Cotto or Canelo asks GGG to fight at 156


Sorry guy, not running in any circles. You just keep asking these questions that you think are big breakers for your "side". Like 'WHy isn't GGG moved as fast as Kovalev?" As if that is realy relevent to anything. Like I said, not all fighters move at the same pace. But tell me this, what exactly had Hopkins accomplishef at 33 that GGG isn't on the same pace at? Hopkins didn't get the World MW title until he was 36. Why did HJopkins move so slow BBall? Who was he scared of, since you think GGG's slow movement is due to him being scared of someone, right? Or Sergio Martinez for that matter? He wasn't exatly young either. Or you think I said Lara has to move to 160 first before he can fight GGG, which I never said either. He can do that, or keep calling out GGG. Maybe it'll work. I'd be cool with that, as I have said before. Or you are confused why GGG would call out two guy who would gaurantee more money and exposure then Ward would? As if that needs an explanation. Acting like I am babying GGG as if I can do anything about whom he faces. Especially when you know he's tried to get certain fights already with no luck. You are trying WAAY to hard BBall.

And you are desperate for me to be a lara or Rigo hater, as evident in the other thread. Hell, you probably really want me to be a Haymon hater as well. Sorry guy, I don't hate the guy. You're the only one who has all these fighters you hate between us. You have your reasons for hating particular fighters, which you blame on fans as if you cannot make up your own mind. But is reality, is due to your love for another fighter. We both know that.

If GGG has to fight Cotto or canelo at 156, I think it's a shit move, as do most posters here judging from the reactions to Cotto's CW MW title fights. But if GGG accepts the challenge, that's up to him and on him. I would hope he can make the weight and be effective. But a better question, why wouldn't you bitch about a MW World Champ constantly making his opponents fight well below the limit? I thought you were some type or purist? Are you now all cool with any type of CW fight? Or do you make rules specifically for fighters you hate?

Anyway, your drama is too high school playground for me. I guess when a posters just hates a group of guys, one cannot expect a rational talk about them.

Reason I asked about Ward's weight was because I was wondering if 164 is even an option. I'm not a fan of guys fraiing themselves, so if Ward cannot do 164 comfortably, then he shouldn't take it. And at that point, both guys should keep dping theor thing. And I don't care if they keep mentioning each other, since that's just talk. Nothing different then when FMjr and MP kept talking about each other for 5 years before fighting. It's talk, it happeneds every day in boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh ffs another essay. I'll read that shit later


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh ffs another essay. I'll read that shit later


I used to enjoy essays in college. Writing was always a past time of mine. :smile

I'll just make it easy for you. Don't worry about it. It's the weekend, have fun!


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Reidy said:


> GGG is going to come in for heavy criticism for this offer. His team are doing him no favours, I thought the 'anyone from 154 to 168' comments would come back to bite him on the ass and now it is. It's pretty clear, that while I believe GGG would fight Ward and at 168, his team are not ready to risk him taking a loss while they are still building his brand. However making a catchweight offer especially just for Ward after previously saying 168 was no problem, makes it look like they aren't confident that GGG can win this fight.


My whole thing is this. GGG is acting like Pacquiao. "I'll fight Cotto at 145 but Mosley at 140". This is the definition of bitch shit and it's exactly what GGG is doing. Double standards. @Mal it's not hard to understand and it's why Ward shouldn't take the fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> My whole thing is this. GGG is acting like Pacquiao. "I'll fight Cotto at 145 but Mosley at 140". This is the definition of bitch shit and it's exactly what GGG is doing. Double standards. @Mal it's not hard to understand and it's why Ward shouldn't take the fight


 @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) and I have talked about this a lot. GGG isn't there yet, but he's reminding me a lot of Pacquiao.

"If the fans are comfortable and okay with [Golovkin] fighting the level of competition that he's fighting - and Iâ€™m not taking anything away from those guys because they deserve credit for getting in there and doing their best â€" but the level that heâ€™s fought and what they're claiming him to be â€" if the fans and the writers are comfortable with that then thatâ€™s just what it is and he's going to continue to fight that level of competition."

"Heâ€™s going to cross his fingers that Canelo or Cotto take a fight with him. Heâ€™s literally begging these guys, who are smaller guys, to step in the ring and fight with him - but you can't have this reputation that you want to claim without fighting the best," Ward said.

"You can't come to my weight class and side-step me. Just because a trainer or a promoter says something, it doesnâ€™t make it true. These guys literally get paid to say what they say.* And their whole plan is for the trainer to talk tough, and the promoter to talk tough, while Golovkin sits on the sidelines and just smiles and waves.* They tell him to smile and keep waving while they talk tough. I'm not going to get involved with that, because I'm real simple when it comes to the sport of boxing â€" 'let's get it on.' If you mention my name and you mention my weight class, then lets do it."


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> My whole thing is this. GGG is acting like Pacquiao. "I'll fight Cotto at 145 but Mosley at 140". This is the definition of bitch shit and it's exactly what GGG is doing. Double standards. @*Mal* it's not hard to understand and it's why Ward shouldn't take the fight


Like I said, if Ward is able to make 164 comfortably, then there's nothing wrong, since CW's are becoming the norm. If he cannot, then he should not. Simple as that.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Like I said, if Ward is able to make 164 comfortably, then there's nothing wrong, since CW's are becoming the norm. If he cannot, then he should not. Simple as that.


Everyone agrees with this. The issue is when people complain that Ward doesn't take the fight. As if those same people are defending GGG in fighting Froch and JCC Jr @ 168, but not willing to fight Ward there. It's chicken shit.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @*Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )* and I have talked about this a lot. GGG isn't there yet, but he's reminding me a lot of Pacquiao.
> 
> "If the fans are comfortable and okay with [Golovkin] fighting the level of competition that he's fighting - and Iâ€™m not taking anything away from those guys because they deserve credit for getting in there and doing their best â€" but the level that heâ€™s fought and what they're claiming him to be â€" if the fans and the writers are comfortable with that then thatâ€™s just what it is and he's going to continue to fight that level of competition."
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly like PacFUCK. Good thing GGG is like 33-34 already so he's got 1-2 years left of "dominance" over C-B level fighters before he start to look human


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Everyone agrees with this. The issue is when people complain that Ward doesn't take the fight. As if those same people are defending GGG in fighting Froch and JCC Jr @ 168, but not willing to fight Ward there. It's chicken shit.


Let people complain. They will do it anyway, nothing to get up in arms about.

Clearly fights w/ Froch and JCCjr aren't carrying the same risk are they? Of course not. But they do alllow for more money and exposure. It's not rocket science, it's just how all boxers operate. Which big name boxers haven't done that? ODLH fought Sturm at 160, fought Hopkins at 156 (I believe). Even FMjr fought ODLH at 154, but only Canelo at 152. It's just what fighters do when they have an advantage to do so.

I swear, some of you guys are just too much into drama. It's like it's what you crave here. Making big deals about what a trainer says an such.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

I hope this is a ploy and not a legit offer coming from Team GGG... Would love to see the fight but why pick and choose which weight to fight at when he was perfectly fine fighting Froch or JCC at "168.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

It's pretty clear Loeffler doesn't wanna make the fight happen right now, he makes GGG look bad though.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopkins is open to fighting GGG

Might even fight him at a catchweight


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> I hope this is a ploy and not a legit offer coming from Team GGG... Would love to see the fight but why pick and choose which weight to fight at when he was perfectly fine fighting Froch or JCC at "168.


 Agree with you both.


Mushin said:


> It's pretty clear Loeffler doesn't wanna make the fight happen right now, he makes GGG look bad though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sorry guy, not running in any circles. You just keep asking these questions that you think are big breakers for your "side". Like 'WHy isn't GGG moved as fast as Kovalev?" As if that is realy relevent to anything. Like I said, not all fighters move at the same pace. But tell me this, what exactly had Hopkins accomplishef at 33 that GGG isn't on the same pace at? Hopkins didn't get the World MW title until he was 36. Why did HJopkins move so slow BBall? Who was he scared of, since you think GGG's slow movement is due to him being scared of someone, right? Or Sergio Martinez for that matter? He wasn't exatly young either. Or you think I said Lara has to move to 160 first before he can fight GGG, which I never said either. He can do that, or keep calling out GGG. Maybe it'll work. I'd be cool with that, as I have said before. Or you are confused why GGG would call out two guy who would gaurantee more money and exposure then Ward would? As if that needs an explanation. Acting like I am babying GGG as if I can do anything about whom he faces. Especially when you know he's tried to get certain fights already with no luck. You are trying WAAY to hard BBall.
> 
> And you are desperate for me to be a lara or Rigo hater, as evident in the other thread. Hell, you probably really want me to be a Haymon hater as well. Sorry guy, I don't hate the guy. You're the only one who has all these fighters you hate between us. You have your reasons for hating particular fighters, which you blame on fans as if you cannot make up your own mind. But is reality, is due to your love for another fighter. We both know that.
> 
> ...


Bernard Hopkins got out of prison when he was 23 years old and lost his pro debut. He took a 16 month layoff and then fought Roy Jones Jr. in his 24th fight. So after having a record of 22-2 and no real backing, it was hard for him to progress his career. Golovkin is a silver medalist with over 300 amateur fights and still hasn't fought anybody anywhere as close as Roy Jones Jr. What a stupidass comparison :rofl @MichiganWarrior, do you read this? atsch

Sergio Martinez? He was ducked just like GGG was. He couldn't get fights at 154, so like a true warrior, he jumped up a weight class and fought the lineal champ in his first fight with no catchweight.

I don't think I can even stand to read the rest of your post. I stopped halfway through your first paragraph


----------



## Reidy (May 6, 2015)

Cormega said:


> Nor should they be. Ward is several levels above anyone who Golovkin has ever faced and would almost certainly take his ass to school. I give Golovkin a very slim puncher's chance at best in that fight.


I would also favour Ward to win this fight in good style.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bernard Hopkins got out of prison when he was 23 years old and lost his pro debut. He took a 16 month layoff and then fought Roy Jones Jr. in his 24th fight. So after having a record of 22-2 and no real backing, it was hard for him to progress his career. Golovkin is a silver medalist with over 300 amateur fights and still hasn't fought anybody anywhere as close as Roy Jones Jr. What a stupidass comparison :rofl @MichiganWarrior, do you read this? atsch
> 
> Sergio Martinez? He was ducked just like GGG was. He couldn't get fights at 154, so like a true warrior, he jumped up a weight class and fought the lineal champ in his first fight with no catchweight.
> 
> I don't think I can even stand to read the rest of your post. I stopped halfway through your first paragraph


Don't bother, I tried to explain to his dumbass that Martinez didn't start boxing till he was 20 as to why it took him so long to break through but when he did he fought one tough opponent after another then went up and fought Pavlik the king of 160 and Paul Williams twice. Golovkin has HBO backing, Olympic pedigree and his last fight was Willie Monroe who had 7 kos


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bernard Hopkins got out of prison when he was 23 years old and lost his pro debut. He took a 16 month layoff and then fought Roy Jones Jr. in his 24th fight. So after having a record of 22-2 and no real backing, it was hard for him to progress his career. Golovkin is a silver medalist with over 300 amateur fights and still hasn't fought anybody anywhere as close as Roy Jones Jr. What a stupidass comparison :rofl @MichiganWarrior, do you read this? atsch
> 
> Sergio Martinez? He was ducked just like GGG was. He couldn't get fights at 154, so like a true warrior, he jumped up a weight class and fought the lineal champ in his first fight with no catchweight.
> 
> I don't think I can even stand to read the rest of your post. I stopped halfway through your first paragraph


We both know Golovkin would be a pretty small super middleweight. K2 need to take the Lara option, I wasn't a fan of that option but I'd rather that than Golovkin put himself at a major disadvantage. He's not finished at middleweight and I'd pick a a few super middleweights to beat him if only for the size advantage they would enjoy.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

If it's a genuine offer then Ward would be mad to pass the opportunity up. If he wants Golovkin so bad he should go down to 160 and he sure as hell doesn't deserve half the purse.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> We both know Golovkin would be a pretty small super middleweight. K2 need to take the Lara option, I wasn't a fan of that option but I'd rather that than Golovkin put himself at a major disadvantage. He's not finished at middleweight and I'd pick a a few super middleweights to beat him if only for the size advantage they would enjoy.


yeah I agree with that. He would be pretty small at 168. I think he'd still be one of the best fighters there, but the best option while waiting for Cotto/Canelo and Lee/Saunders is Lara


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree with that. He would be pretty small at 168. I think he'd still be one of the best fighters there, but the best option while waiting for Cotto/Canelo and Lee/Saunders is Lara


The more i think about it, the better it gets. On the other hand Lara deserves the opportunity to prove himself, he did well against Canelo and if Golovkin won which is no certain thing in my mind at least, i think it would be a decent win.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bernard Hopkins got out of prison when he was 23 years old and lost his pro debut. He took a 16 month layoff and then fought Roy Jones Jr. in his 24th fight. So after having a record of 22-2 and no real backing, it was hard for him to progress his career. Golovkin is a silver medalist with over 300 amateur fights and still hasn't fought anybody anywhere as close as Roy Jones Jr. What a stupidass comparison :rofl @*MichiganWarrior*, do you read this? atsch
> 
> Sergio Martinez? He was ducked just like GGG was. He couldn't get fights at 154, so like a true warrior, he jumped up a weight class and fought the lineal champ in his first fight with no catchweight.
> 
> I don't think I can even stand to read the rest of your post. I stopped halfway through your first paragraph


The point is, fighters come and go at diifferent paces. How is that lost to you here? You can insert any number of reasons, and all that does is back my post. You over think and try to hard to win a silly debate.


----------

